# Just starting



## echdal (Jan 19, 2012)

Help! I have a Craftsman 10 inch contractor type table saw. I installed a Vega fence with the long, long rails. I am going to add another extension table to the right side of the blade. I hope to incorporate a router mount into this extension. Does anyone have any suggestions about construction and/or I need to buy a router to mount under said table. What would you guys suggest for my router purchase. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi David.
What type of projects do you plan to use the router table on? I would mount the router to a plate that has the interchangeable insert rings for different size bits. You can mount the plate in you table extension. Make sure your table extension is supported enough that it won't sag from the weight of the router. I prefer a 3-1/4hp router in the table. If you want above table height adjustments to your setup's there are routers that have this ability built in so you don't have to buy a separate lift.

Router accessories


----------



## chipgreen (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome - 3-1/4 Routers are nice but if your on a budget you might want to downsize.


----------



## yipijian (Mar 29, 2012)

upload more photos, it would be much clear


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

David, I would advise against installing your router in a tablesaw extension. It seems like a great idea but you will find yourself spending more time on set up/removal. As sure as you are using the router you will need to make a saw cut and have to change everything. A forum member just posted about removing his router from the saw table for just this reason. Table saws are a good height for sawing but router tables usually need to be higher for good control and comfort.

The Craftsman 2 hp combo kit is very popular with forum members. This is a home owner grade router with good features and the bargin leader priced about $100. I prefer the industrial quality Bosch routers which range in price from about $190 - $325. Any of the name brand routers will do a decent job. Avoid all routers sold by Harbor Freight, very poor quality.


----------

